# Theoretische Fragen zum Thema Subnetze



## Avariel (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich durfte mittlerweile auf der Schule drei Jahre Netzwerktechnik genießen. Leider bei nem Lehrer, der nicht so ganz das Gelbe vom Ei war. So langsam hab ich mich von der Niete erholt und hätte ne Frage. Der Mann war niemals in der Lage, uns zu erklären, warum man ein Netz in Subnetze unterteilen sollte. Er hat uns zwar so grob gezeigt wie´s geht, aber mit Erklären war nix. Nun, ich hab bisschen rumgelesen und nachgedacht und bin auf zwei Sachen gekommen:
- Subnetting sorgt dafür, dass weniger Kollisionen stattfinden
- Subnetting sorgt für Übersicht

Nun, bei dem kleinen Netzen die ich üblicherweise basteln muss gings bisher immer ohne.. deshalb würde mich interessieren:
- Wie sehr sind Kollisionen in modernen Netzen überhaupt noch ein Thema?
- Ab wievielen Rechnern macht eine Unterteilung in Subnetze so ungefähr Sinn?
- Gibts noch mehr Gründe fürs Subnetting?

Schonmal im Vorraus danke für alle Antworten


----------



## xCondoRx (13. Februar 2005)

Subnetting hat nichts mit Kollisionen zu tun.. Man bildet Subnetze um eine Bestimmte Anzahl von Netzen zu schaffen oder um eine bestimmte Anzahl von Hosts in ein Netz zu kriegen. Ein Beispiel:

Deine Firma benutzt die Adressen von 192.168.15.1 - 192.168.15.254.. Jetzt kommen 50 neue PCs dazu. In dem Netz 192.168.15.0 ist aber kein Platz mehr dafür. Jetzt bildest du ein Subnetz, das gross genug ist, alle PCs unterzubringen und das gleichzeitig den Bereich 192.168.15.1 - 192.168.15.254 einschliesst. So können die alten PCs ihre IPs behalten und mit den neuen in ein einziges Netz gebracht werden.


----------

